# Hi all, new to the forum



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi Guys,

New to the forum having purchased a facelift mk2 just before christmas.

Bar my first car I have always had VW's or Audis. A couple of my previous cars below:

MK4 Golf GTI. Anniversary styling with a porsche theme, Airlift


















MK1 Golf GTI, 1.8T, BBS RS047, full rebuild


































B7 A4 Avant, DTM themed, Recaro CSs, Rotiform INDs, Airlift


















and the TT - facelift TDI Quattro.


























So far I have just been collecting parts - TTRS style grill, carbon mirror covers, 20" ETA Beta Ventri R, Recaro CSs, decorative rear brace. A map and some lows will be on the cards soon, once i have decided what to go for, along with carbon fuel cap and TTRS spoiler.

Thats all for now


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  I had a 25thn anni as my daily for 10 years 








Replaced it 3 years ago with a mk6


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome  I had a 25thn anni as my daily for 10 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice little collection there. The mk4 is probably the car I miss the most. I keep contemplating getting another but the step back in tech and build quality would bug me I think.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

r3_tbh said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome  I had a 25thn anni as my daily for 10 years
> ...


I think the mk5/6/7 Golfs all took a step backward with the interior quality of the plastics


----------

